# Locked out of account on Kronos



## LocoMoco (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello!
I am on leave currentlyand was supposed to be released back to work tomorrow  I tried to log into my kronos today and it just says this? Is this normal? I had to go on leave last year and it didnt show this screen it just didnt let me log in. Just trying to make sure I'm not fired or anything😂


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 17, 2020)

Your not fired it did that to me too. The site might be down.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 17, 2020)

Or you have to change your password in the TSC.


----------



## LocoMoco (Dec 17, 2020)

I changed it a few weeks ago


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 17, 2020)

LocoMoco said:


> I changed it a few weeks ago


Well you might have to go in to store and ask what your shift is or wait a couple of hours. You probably tried to log in right after you changed your password. If they to do that it will give that. That's what happened me I just remembered.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2020)

Call hr & confirm your schedule. You have no access to Kronos when on loa.


----------



## morgan2389047 (Dec 21, 2020)

I am having the same problem except I don't know who to call because I need to verify my release and I don't know how to do it


----------



## Bosch (Dec 21, 2020)

LocoMoco said:


> Hello!
> I am on leave currentlyand was supposed to be released back to work tomorrow  I tried to log into my kronos today and it just says this? Is this normal? I had to go on leave last year and it didnt show this screen it just didnt let me log in. Just trying to make sure I'm not fired or anything😂



Normal and you won't be able to clock in when you to back to work either. They are horrible about getting things up and running when you come back from a leave. Our receiver it took about a week before she had all her access up and running.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 21, 2020)

Bosch said:


> Normal and you won't be able to clock in when you to back to work either. They are horrible about getting things up and running when you come back from a leave. Our receiver it took about a week before she had all her access up and running.


Gotta give props to my HR ETL, they had me in the system again before my first day back. That's how I was able to receive an "Out of an abundance of caution..." text a week before my return date. 😬


----------



## FlexinHardlines6 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Call hr & confirm your schedule. You have no access to Kronos when on loa.


When do you regain kronos access after loa?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 27, 2020)

FlexinHardlines6 said:


> When do you regain kronos access after loa?


Call hr.


----------

